# Have Trucks Will Travel!!!



## hosiersL&L (Nov 25, 2007)

*I have a 2006 Dodge Ram 2500 and a 1993 Ford F-250 both with Meyers 7.5's and hitch mount spreaders and I am willing to travel to make money due to lack of snow here in the Reading, PA area.

Fully insured.

Call 610-689-3721

Shane Hosier
Hosier's Lawn & Landscaping *


----------

